# bbc online Problems



## afcwxm (Oct 23, 2013)

Is anyone else having an issue with access to any of the bbc...... websites.
For the past 2 days I cannot access any from any device at home pc/laptop/mobile/pad

All other sites are fine just the BBC.

Anyone any ideas?? I'm using etisalat.... are they ok with DU?

Thanks


----------



## Richard1983 (May 31, 2013)

I am on Du and the website works fine for me... cannot say about iPlayer.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes i also had problems yesterday accessing the BBC news website - have not tried at home today - but works OK now, in the office.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Theres definitely an issue since Friday, particularly with the whole BBC website. The good news is, its not us! 

I called Etisalat today and if course - "all systems are fine sir..." "No its not fine otherwise I wouldn't be calling you, would I...well you can guess the rest.

Likely cause could be a DNS server has gone down in Etisalat network control centre. Thats my guess but its highly annoying.

Have tried connecting via wifi, 4G, on three devices and still the same.


----------



## afcwxm (Oct 23, 2013)

cautious_mover said:


> Theres definitely an issue since Friday, particularly with the whole BBC website. The good news is, its not us!
> 
> I called Etisalat today and if course - "all systems are fine sir..." "No its not fine otherwise I wouldn't be calling you, would I...well you can guess the rest.
> 
> ...


Still not working correctly for me today Tues... I called them also similar answer?????


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Same here. Still not working.


----------



## tomchubb (Dec 5, 2013)

Fine my end at home on du and at work on etisalat.
You could always add your own DNS servers to over-ride your ISP.
Google "Public DNS Servers"


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Your work Etisalat connection - is that native or via your company DNS? Because its still not loading here...


----------



## tomchubb (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm not too sure to be honest.
Our IT networks go through several different proxy servers, etc.
I tried to do a traceroute but it's timing out after 5 hops. (But still works in browser.)

I'm in Jebel Ali Free Zone if that makes any difference,


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Well I can confirm that if I use Google's DNS servers, which are 8.8.8.8, BBC does indeed load. Which proves that there is an issue with Etisalat DNS server.

The problem is trying to get them to understand what you are telling them. Tempted to call but don't have a spare hour at present to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## tomchubb (Dec 5, 2013)

Have you tried turning it off and on again? :frusty:

I only joined this forum today and think that emoticon must be one of the most used when it comes to dealing with people in this region! Haha


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Its not a reboot issue...the issue is DNS server related.


----------



## tomchubb (Dec 5, 2013)

cautious_mover said:


> Its not a reboot issue...the issue is DNS server related.


It was a joke pretending to be the Support guys default answer!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

I actually just called them and they told me they would escalate the complaint...


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

On the other hand maybe the issue is on the BBC end: 

Error 500 - Internal Error
This might be because:
We are experiencing abnormal traffic to our network or
the service or servers it is on is not currently available.


----------



## afcwxm (Oct 23, 2013)

tomchubb said:


> Fine my end at home on du and at work on etisalat.
> You could always add your own DNS servers to over-ride your ISP.
> Google "Public DNS Servers"


I've changed my DNS settings and now all is ok 

pcsupport_about_com/od/tipstricks/a/free-public-dns-servers ....Free & Public DNS Server List

I used the first ones on this list and followed their change settings guide..

Why do Etisalat make everything so complicated??:noidea:

Without your advice on here I would still be pulling my hair out

Cheers!!!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

afcwxm said:


> I've changed my DNS settings and now all is ok
> 
> pcsupport_about_com/od/tipstricks/a/free-public-dns-servers ....Free & Public DNS Server List
> 
> ...


Which DNS servers did you choose? Hows the performance?


----------



## afcwxm (Oct 23, 2013)

cautious_mover said:


> Which DNS servers did you choose? Hows the performance?


Level31 

Primary DNS Server 209.244.0.3

Secondary DNS Server 209.244.0.4

I can't see any change in performance so far all seems well...speedtest provides the same download speeds with these as Etisalat's


----------



## afcwxm (Oct 23, 2013)

I got them from here

Free & Public DNS Server List (Updated December 2013)


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

It seems that Etisalat have fixed the DNS issue and BBC now loads with the default provided DNS servers...


----------

